# www.DOMAIN.ch/USERNAME



## Zak85 (25. November 2005)

habe da mal ne frage 

 meine seite soll ne art direktlink auf die user geben also z.b. http://www.domain.ch/USERNAME
 geht dan auf http://www.domain.ch/index.php?member=username

 wie lös ich sowas? mit einzelnen ordner für die user? das wäre ja irgendwie mühsam!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. November 2005)

Hi.

Erstmal folgendes: Halte Dich bitte an Gross- und Kleinschreibung.

Und nun zum Thema: Das wird ueber Mod-Rewrite gemacht, nicht ueber PHP.


----------



## Zak85 (25. November 2005)

sorry war ned die absicht durch gross schreiben aufzufallen, eher zum hervorheben des themas.... sorry!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. November 2005)

Ich meinte die Gross- und Kleinschreibung innerhalb des Threads, welche Du wieder vergessen hast.


----------



## Zak85 (25. November 2005)

Lieber alles klein als alles gross....

 Dieses Apache Tool, muss das demfall vom Host bereitgestellt werden, ansonsten hab ich da gar keine Chance, so wie ich das sehe?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. November 2005)

Mod-Rewrite muss vorhanden sein, das kannst Du nicht nachinstallieren.
Ich verschieb den Thread mal in den Webserver-Bereich, dort ist er wohl besser aufgehoben.
Dort duerftest Du auch einiges an Infos zum Thema finden.
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere gibt es auch in der Tutorial-Section was zum Thema.


----------



## Gumbo (25. November 2005)

Hier ein Lösungsvorschlag deines Problems:
	
	
	



```
RewriteEngine	on
RewriteCond	%{REQUEST_URI}	!^/index\.php
RewriteRule	^([^/]+)$	/index.php?member=$1	[L]
```


----------



## Arne Buchwald (26. November 2005)

Ansonsten hätte es auch gereicht, einen der 1000 Themen zu mod_rewrite anzugucken. Eigentlich enthalten alle Themen mod_rewrite-Lösungen, die in ein paar Sekunden an fast jedes Problem angepasst sind.


----------

